
Lazarus Release 2.0.0 - dvfjsdhgfv
http://forum.lazarus-ide.org/index.php?topic=44161.0
======
dang
This project had significant attention on HN as well as a repost recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18856123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18856123)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19085802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19085802)

For an explanation of why this makes the current submission a dupe, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19103247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19103247).

Another good Lazarus discussion from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14973706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14973706)

~~~
tw20190215878
> but about one per project per year is the right amount for HN to host

Does that mean the arbitrary, catch-all VS Code release threads are finally
going to stop, too?

~~~
dang
Sure, if they fit the criteria. Keep in mind that we don't see everything and
so can't catch all of these. If you see one that we appear to have missed, it
would be helpful to let us know at hn@ycombinator.com.

Edit: while I have you, could you please not create per-comment accounts? This
is in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
For explanations about why, see
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20identity%20community...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20identity%20community&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).

~~~
baldfat
Well when there are version releases I think they should come through. A lot
of time I have a wait till they have feature x included.

The time stories are on the front page can be just a few hours. They might
have been a big story in one time zone and then the later time zones don't see
the story.

~~~
dang
All true, but front page space is the scarcest resource on HN. The approach I
explained at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19103247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19103247)
has proven to work well.

Btw, you can see front page stories you might have missed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front](https://news.ycombinator.com/front).

------
mark_l_watson
a comment: when posting links like this, please add “(Free Pascal IDE)” to the
title. I tried Lazarus years ago and knew what it is but many people on HN
might skip over this link not knowing what Lazarus is.

Both Free Pascal and Lazarus are great projects! I have warm feelings about
Pascal because I wrote my Go Playing program for the Apple II. Several years
ago someone paid me to convert one of my open source projects to Pascal and
Free Pascal and Lazarus made it fun to do.

------
open-source-ux
What Lazarus and Free Pascal need is someone to sponsor a full-time technical
writer to produce reference and tutorial documentation. There so much
potential in both Lazarus and Free Pascal but I suspect many curious minds
give up because of the scattered and often out-of-date docs. The official Free
Pascal documentation is terse and formal, but not ideal for learning purposes.

So many people complain about Electron or rush to use it. Yet, Lazarus gives
you cross-platform apps with self-contained binaries. How many people will
never give it a second glance because there's no getting starting guide to
ease them into the language and tools? (I realise some people, possibly many,
will never give it a chance because of Pascal).

Interesting aside and previously discussed on Hacker News:

 _Energy Efficiency across Programming Languages: How does energy, time, and
memory relate?_ \- Pascal ranks well in this analysis.

[https://sites.google.com/view/energy-efficiency-
languages](https://sites.google.com/view/energy-efficiency-languages)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15249289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15249289)

~~~
sysrpl
I agree, the documentation is difficult to find and work with. That's why I
maintain a few useful resources that are shared with the community.

Here are the reference documents in searchable form. It can be easily
integrated into the IDE with F1 context sensitive help opening the appropriate
pages:

[http://docs.getlazarus.org/](http://docs.getlazarus.org/)

Also to help you understand the Free Pascal dialect you can interact with my
railroad diagrams:

[https://www.getlazarus.org/learn/language/lexical/](https://www.getlazarus.org/learn/language/lexical/)

Also you can just use or add to the Lazarus learning portal or for that matter
any page on my site (it's a custom wiki type website):

[https://www.getlazarus.org/learn](https://www.getlazarus.org/learn)

------
giancarlostoro
Only thing I wish would change about Lazarus is the UI. It's too much like the
old Delphi IDE UI, I'm thinking Delphi 7 and probably before. I would love to
see it become a toggable thing or something. I hated that GIMP used to do the
same.

Lazarus is great, I wanted to make my own basic text editor ages back with
syntax highlighting, and it worked out really well. Unfortunately as it
stretched further than I knew Delphi / FreePascal I left my project to die. I
had redone it in Qt with C++ years later, but only got as far as building a
Notepad cross-platform application (no syntax highlighting).

Heck if Lazarus did what VB6 did for managing windows, I wouldn't be as
bothered, I just want to jointly contain all the available UIs so I don't lose
a piece.

~~~
sysrpl
If you want a single IDE window simply install the anchor docking package. It
docks all windows into one window with docked windows that can be moved
around.

See: [https://cache.getlazarus.org/images/lazarus-
docked.png](https://cache.getlazarus.org/images/lazarus-docked.png)

That's part of the power of Lazarus and Free Pascal. It has the ability to
rebuild the IDE right in it, and anyone can easily add new or optional
packages to alter it in any way they please.

See also this overview:
[https://www.getlazarus.org/new/](https://www.getlazarus.org/new/)

~~~
giancarlostoro
I've gotten it working once, and I can't recall what I did to get it to work
since, but it was buggy as one would expect sadly, it just didn't feel like it
was fully implemented. I would love for this to be a standard instead of an
addition, but I make Lazarus work for me when I do use it.

~~~
sysrpl
If you install Lazarus using the bundles on my site all these things plus more
tweaks are already installed and configured for you.

[https://www.getlazarus.org/setup/?download](https://www.getlazarus.org/setup/?download)

Also the bundles I put together give you more recent revisions than whatever
is in your distros package repository or whatever was last put together on the
official project pages.

My setup scripts and installed are all freely hosted online, and if you want
to build both the compiler and IDE from subversion I also have a few guides
for that linked on that same page.

------
tonyedgecombe
What is the macOS support like on this, is it using Cocoa underneath?

~~~
gshubert17
During the first compilation on macOS with Lazarus, I saw a number of
references to carbon in the message area. I'm running 10.11.6 (High Sierra).

The Release Announcement states the requirements for macOS:

Mac OS X: 10.5 to 10.12; Carbon (32bit), Cocoa (64bit, beta), qt and qt5 (32
or 64bit).

The Lazarus project seems to be working on a Cocoa interface (among many other
tasks); see
[http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/Roadmap](http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/Roadmap)

